# het slietje



## phewandgosh

Hallo,
Last week I went in a bar called _'t slietje_ in Belgium. I can't find a translation for it.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Kayla321

According to this web site een sliet is a tree with it's branches cut off. The ending -tje means that it is small.

It might have another meaning in Belgian-Dutch, though. I had never heard of slietje before and a tree-without-branches does not sound like a name for a bar. *raises one eyebrow*


----------



## Joannes

Where was this bar? Many bars have dialectal names and the spelling of *'t* indicates spoken language.


----------



## phewandgosh

Thank you both

This bar-estaminet-restaurant is located in Flanders near the french frontier. Kayla321, maybe you're right (about the tree) because this bar is in the countryside, in the middle of nowhere. Here is the adress, you can check on google map: 
Slietje ('t) 
Heestertstraat 141
8582 Outrijve


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, I know that one - and I know what it means, I believe: it is a cow-place, a place for one cow in a stable. In general there was a little stone wall in between two slies/ slieën to keep the cows apart. 

I have been there, but that is long time ago. But it is a very rural pub, I believe.


----------



## phewandgosh

Hey Thomas, you know this place. It's cool . Thanks so much for this explanation. You're so erudite  And yes I confirm: It's a very rural pub. No cars, only cows.

Thank you all. Dank u veel!Bye


----------



## ThomasK

phewandgosh said:


> Hey Thomas, you know this place. It's cool . Thanks so much for this explanation. You're so erudite  And yes I confirm: It's a very rural pub. No cars, only cows.
> 
> Thank you all. Dank u wel !Bye


 
Good Lord, you're welcome ! (I did correct a minor mistake with regard to Dutch: _dank u wel, hartelijk dank, erg bedankt_ are ways to say thanks...


----------



## phewandgosh

Dank u wel


----------



## Suehil

'La petite stalle', perhaps?


----------



## ThomasK

As far as I know, it is not a stable, but only a part of it, the place for one individual cow...


----------



## Suehil

So, according to my dictionary, is 'une stalle.'


----------



## Joannes

ThomasK said:


> As far as I know, it is not a stable, but only a part of it, the place for one individual cow...


('een stal' is *une étable* )


----------



## ThomasK

Scusi, scusi, I should have known that 'stable' was 'étable'. You were right, Suehill, scusi, i associated 'stalle' with the Dutch 'stal'!


----------



## NewtonCircus

http://www.encyclo.nl/begrip/Sliet

Unfortunately only in Dutch. It has in fact more than one meaning in relation with a farmhouse. 

PS: For the native Dutch speakers you may use this like:
"De boer heeft slieten *om* zijn koeien van elkaar te scheiden "

Groetjes Herman


----------

